# DOUGLASVILLE,GA-M SENIOR-BRUCE-HIP PROBLEMS-SWEET



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

More About Bruce 3178b

Bruce is a 5-10 year old German Shepherd weighing about 65lbs. He is a very sweet boy and loves to be close to people. He came into the shelter with Zoie the Boxer and gets along very well with her. He does have some issues with his hips and takes his walks slowly...but he does love to be outside. Please come by and spend some time with this handsome guy as soon as possible. 

For information on adoption please call the Douglas County Animal Shelter at 770-942-5961 or fax 770-942-5914. All adopted dogs of appropriate age will receive a microchip. The new owners are required to get their new dogs a rabies vaccination and to have them spayed/neutered at the appropriate age. 

Douglas County Animal Control 
Douglasville, GA 
770-942-5961


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh, can anyone save this poor guy- He is breaking my heart...


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

I think those 2 dogs were listed on CL last week..guess the owner wasn't very patient..they were moving, of course.

Kathryn


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: DOUGLASVILLE,GA-M SENIOR-BRUCE-HIP PROBLEMS-SW*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11041795


> Originally Posted By: myamomMore About Bruce 3178b
> 
> Bruce is a 5-10 year old German Shepherd weighing about 65lbs. He is a very sweet boy and loves to be close to people. He came into the shelter with Zoie the Boxer and gets along very well with her. He does have some issues with his hips and takes his walks slowly...but he does love to be outside. Please come by and spend some time with this handsome guy as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: DOUGLASVILLE,GA-M SENIOR-BRUCE-HIP PROBLEMS-SW*

Oh my, poor old boy. Anyone know how long dogs have at Douglas?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: DOUGLASVILLE,GA-M SENIOR-BRUCE-HIP PROBLEMS-SW*

I think euth. list is made up on Mon. afternoon







for Tues. not sure.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: DOUGLASVILLE,GA-M SENIOR-BRUCE-HIP PROBLEMS-SW*

*sigh* I thought about him all last night. Can anybody help?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: DOUGLASVILLE,GA-M SENIOR-BRUCE-HIP PROBLEMS-SW*

BUMP


----------



## rebeccakukkie (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: DOUGLASVILLE,GA-M SENIOR-BRUCE-HIP PROBLEMS-SW*


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: DOUGLASVILLE,GA-M SENIOR-BRUCE-HIP PROBLEMS-SW*

bump


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: DOUGLASVILLE,GA-M SENIOR-BRUCE-HIP PROBLEMS-SW*

Wow. 5-10. A little vague? 

Any news on this guy? Hopefully he can find a home where they can manage his pain and symptoms.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: DOUGLASVILLE,GA-M SENIOR-BRUCE-HIP PROBLEMS-SW*

BUMP


----------

